# Cancel Horse Show because of Heat?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, but I would if there is a heat advisory. Y'all need to be at the beach or in the shade with an icy drink and horses should be lounging in the shade under a tree!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Never heard of it being cancelled. I've evented at a one day event it hotter than that. They just wave coats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

A few years ago, we were cooking at over 100 at the world show. We dont get a waive on any attire.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

4pm seems late to start a show. Where I live that seems to be the beginning of the hottest part of the day as the breezes stop. Here, morning is much better as it's cooler and often the breezes pick up around noon.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I live in AZ. In June/July it easily gets to 115. We still have shows in this weather. I know that our local laid back saddle club will sometimes allow *gasp* polos for english riders and will allow western riders to take off their chaps


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had some cancelled before. The actual temp here can get up to 100-115 with humidity and it seems to me that 100 and up is where it gets to when horses and riders start to overheat, especially if there's no shade. IMO it's irresponsible to put your horses under that kind of risk, especially with no chance of shade. I've shown plenty of times at 95 though. Our shows will wave coats and even have people walk around with coolers of water when it gets that hot. My advice is be very very aware of how you're feeling and watch your horse like a hawk. Hydrate hydrate hydrate. Keep cool rags with you, around your neck, on your head, etc. Occasionally give your horse a good hosing off but scrape off all the excess water if he stands in the sun. If he starts acting sluggish or not like himself scratch for the day. It's not worth put yourself or your horse in harms way just for one show. 

PS- signs of dehydration in your horse: pinch a big wrinkle of skin on his shoulder. It should pop back fairly immediately. The slower it takes for it to flatten back out means he is starting to dehydrate. Or you can peel back his lip and press your finger into his gum. The thumbprint should be white and then take under a second to go back to pink.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

upnover- thank you for the detailed advice. We did not end up canceling the show but it was hot! My mare got super sweaty during our warmup and was the least well groomed of all the halter horses because of it (but she still got 3rd out of 7) Then towards the end of the show it got a little cooler and she dried off. I just offered her water whenever we went back to the trailer and she drank almost every time I offered it. We've definitely had hotter days here but this year the temps have been lower but more humid. Even though the humidity was only in the 60s it felt a lot more sticky than that. If you've ever experienced a KY summer you know what I'm talking about  I think the main thing was not having shade because shade can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on your placing ^^

I have never had a show cancelled because of the heat (have because of icy road conditions xD) But, I live in Colorado and the heat really isn't that extreme.
Like gypsygirl mentioned, we have had coats waived.


----------

